

Boost Demo Day Livestream - Sindrome
http://www.boost.vc

======
Sindrome
See what it's like to present in front of hundreds of technology enthusiasts,
angels, and VCs.

7 groups of hackers have been working for 3 months at the Boost incubator in
San Mateo. Check what they have put together by watching the Boost Demo Day
livestream.

Presentation starts at 4PM PST and will last 1 hour.

